# Creating a link ?



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Im not good with computers at all. Is there a website that can explain to me in simple terms how to create a link ?
I can tell you that I know how to pull up and use word pad and I know how to take pictures from my camera and put them on computer.
I want to create a link *that* when I display it, and then people can click on it and it will show them pictures and I want to be able to add words above or below those pictures describing the photos and/or video.
Please give me advice that is simple because there are many computer terms Im not aware of.
Im thinking of something like for example selling a house, boat, or whatever. This is not something I will be doing all the time on a regular basis.
Do I have to pay to create a website ?
Please dont forget I need easy.
Thanks


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

See that thingy above that looks like the earth and a paperclip that's what you would use to create a link in your post on HT. What you do is type something and then highlight it. Click on the earth thingy and paste the URL link in that box. Clear out whatever is in that box.

You can do a free website on Google Blogger


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

po boy said:


> See that thingy above that looks like the earth and a paperclip that's what you would use to create a link in your post on HT. What you do is type something and then highlight it. Click on the earth thingy and paste the URL link in that box. Clear out whatever is in that box.
> 
> You can do a free website on Google Blogger


Thanks po boy.
Im sorry I didnt make myself very clear as Im not good at explaining. I know how to copy and paste a link on a post reply. Im trying to* create* my own link that will have my pictures and words with it. I know what Im asking is probably simple for someone like you but I have a hard time with things such as this. Maybe I will try the blog thingy.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Basically a link is just a sign pointing to something else on the web. The destination has to exist -- those words and photos you want to point to, have to be somewhere on the Internet -- not just on your computer.

If you want to link to your own photos and words, you have to put them up on the web first before you can link to them.

And for that you need a website -- like that blogger.

Some ISPs give their users free websites too. Depends on your service provider.

But for you, the blogger would probably be best, because it is far easier to use than to try making your own from scratch.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Shin said:


> Basically a link is just a sign pointing to something else on the web. The destination has to exist -- those words and photos you want to point to, have to be somewhere on the Internet -- not just on your computer.
> 
> If you want to link to your own photos and words, you have to put them up on the web first before you can link to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shin.
I understand what you are saying and thanks for the layman terms. I have to agree that blog would probably be better. I just made an account for blog on Google and I will see how that goes.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Randy Dandy said:


> Thanks po boy.
> Im sorry I didnt make myself very clear as Im not good at explaining. I know how to copy and paste a link on a post reply. Im trying to* create* my own link that will have my pictures and words with it. I know what Im asking is probably simple for someone like you but I have a hard time with things such as this. Maybe I will try the blog thingy.


 
Ok, I got it.

Better than Blogger and free is Photo bucket You can store all your photos there, and share photos and even slide shows with who ever you want to via email or linking.


Slide show from Photo Bucket I did for my siblings 
I just throw the photos in there and lousy at editing.

As for blogger I use it for several things, here's one I use to track weather.

Several years ago I sold tomato plants and did this blog about my plants.

I also used it for info links on some other stuff I was selling.

The problem with blogger is keeping your browser updated to Google's requirement.

Hope this helps


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

po boy said:


> Ok, I got it.
> 
> Better than Blogger and free is Photo bucket You can store all your photos there, and share photos and even slide shows with who ever you want to via email or linking.
> 
> ...


Thanks po boy.
That sounds great. I will check those out.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Facebook might be a good place for your photos also, and even easier than Blogger.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

flickr is what I use for pictures. I have my own websites, but for sharing pictures a flickr account is easy to use.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

You all have given me many great ideas.
Thanks


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Photo Bucket is the most popular place to store photos online that you can enter a link to in your own ads and emails. Simple and more folks will trust the link and click on it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Randy Dandy said:


> You all have given me many great ideas.
> Thanks


The easiest way to host images and documents with a web link is to install dropbox. Just copy the files you want to share into the dropbox folder, then right-click on a file and select "Copy Public Link". Paste the link so people can see the file.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow more great stuff.
Thanks again very much


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Just remember Randy whatever you put up on the Internet is there for all the public to see. And even if you take it down later on, it's archived by various organizations, so it's still out there for good.


----------

